# Blind Dates



## Darla (May 21, 2010)

Blind Dates

Have you ever been on one? How did it go? Any good stories?


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 21, 2010)

I went on a blind date when I was 23 (he was 26). He showed up to my house with a stuffed animal for me. lol.

On the way to the Italian restaurant we were going to, he almost rear ended the car in front of us. So that was exciting. lol.

He was really sweet, though. We went on about four more dates after that.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 21, 2010)

I've gone on a couple but they didn't end well.

The first was a double date, on a skiing trip. The guy (Gary) wasn't interested in me and ski'd off. The other guy - my friend's boyfriend was too interested in me and made several passes.

The other date was set up by a mutual friend. I told her what I liked in men and she found me the complete opposite. He ans I ended up at a restaurant and he embarrassed me thoroughly with his pathetic table manners. Later, he and I went to visit her and then I took off, leaving him with her.


----------



## Darla (May 22, 2010)

Good stories Carolyn. My experiences were kinda boring and it never went to a second date.

more stories anyone?


----------



## divadoll (May 22, 2010)

I had never been on a blind date. I have also never set anyone up on a blind date either. I have introduced people but not in a dating sort of way.


----------



## Shelley (May 22, 2010)

When I was 22 my friend set me up with this guy Richard. We all met at a nightclub. He seemed nice at first but then gave me the total creeps. He kept staring at me and whenever I got up to get a drink he would stand nearby and just stare. It was weird. Later on my friend asked me what I thought of him and I told her I was not interested in him, it won't work out, don't give him my phone number.

We left for the night and the next day he called me. I said how did you get my phone number? (unlisted phone #). Apparently my friend gave it to him. I told him politely that I was not interested in dating or a relationship.. He kept calling me, sometimes 15 times a day. I let the machine pick up. One of his messages he yelled "Where the f are you?!!" I answered the next day and said if you don't leave me alone I will call the police!

Turns out this guy lived with his girlfriend (common in law) and had two children.

The funny thing is my female friend knew he had a gf and two kids. I don't have a problem dating a guy that has kids but he is taken, not single! I asked her why she would set me up with him when she knew the above. She said that is gf is a bi***. I said I don't care if she is one , basically he is cheating on her and I don't go out with married/taken men.

That was the last blind date I went on, lol.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 23, 2010)

Holy cats Shelley!!! I have a very similar story.

I forgot about one blind date I never went on.

My friend Kelly had set me up with this guy Steve, who I had yet to meet.

Days before the date, I was with another friend Pam, and we passed this guy in a car.

She honked and I asked her who he was.

She said he was Steve, and that he lived with her brother's ex girlfriend - and her kids.

The next day, I went over to Kelly's house for a visit.

Wouldn't you know, Steve was over there hanging out.

Kelly told me that he was my blind date.

I told her that I knew who he was and that he was involved with a mom with kids.

And I asked her why she would set me up with a guy that was clearly involved with someone else.

She said that she didn't care, that he was unhappy, and that she thought he and I would make a good match.

Needless to say, I called the date off - and told Kelly not to do me any more favours.


----------



## Karren (May 23, 2010)

Yep.... a couple in High School and college.... they all went well..... A couple of them in college the sex was great.... but we were really not very compatable... and none of them wore the same size as I did! lol


----------



## Darla (May 23, 2010)

Shelley that just sounds psycho!


----------

